# What Are You Knitting Right Now? ♣ ♣ ♣



## Pokeymeg (Dec 21, 2015)

Alright all you knitters out there, let's see what projects you're currently working on!

I've been working on this scarf (off and on - but mostly OFF lol) since February. But I'm in the home stretch now! Probably about 85% done and can't wait to finish...not that I need it right now. They're forecasting 65 degrees for Christmas!! (It should only be about 30 degrees! hahaha)

What knitting projects do you have lying around? If you're on Ravelry, I have the username as TFO!


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2015)

Very pretty, but February? Wow that's a long time. I'm not doing any this year. I'm barely a knitted. Did make my dog some scarfs a couple years ago. She wouldn't leave them alone though. She's a turd that doesn't leave anything alone.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> Very pretty, but February? Wow that's a long time. I'm not doing any this year. I'm barely a knitted. Did make my dog some scarfs a couple years ago. She wouldn't leave them alone though. She's a turd that doesn't leave anything alone.



Awww, she didn't appreciate your hard work?? Have any pictures of her with her scarf? 

And yes, February! Hahaha.... I generally don't knit in the warmer months, and I also had a wedding, a honeymoon, several other weddings, a sick tortoise, and craft fair season (and on time of all that I'm dreadfully slow at knitting, too)! I just picked this back up to try and finish by Christmas.... It's a bit of a pipe dream...But talking about knitting with others keeps me motivated!

Come on, there has to be other knitters here on TFO!


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 22, 2015)

Not a knitter, but I've been crocheting tons of neck warmers lately. I can't make them fast enough for all the people who want them, so it seems like I'm always one behind. I know how knitters feel about crocheters, but no on else was stopping by to say hello, so I thought I would.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> Not a knitter, but I've been crocheting tons of neck warmers lately. I can't make them fast enough for all the people who want them, so it seems like I'm always one behind. I know how knitters feel about crocheters, but no on else was stopping by to say hello, so I thought I would.



LOL! I'm sorry, I didn't mean to leave 'your kind' out ;-)

I wish I knew how to crochet - it seems so much faster!! People tell me it's super easy, but I've found it hard to pick up so I stuck with my super slow knitting!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2015)

I would rather crochet than knit. It seems to go faster. And I can do it without looking. I have a chest in my closet full of yarn (probably motheaten by now), but no projects in the works to use any of it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 22, 2015)

I wish I knew how. I started to Crotchet, and learned how but gave up on it. I made myself a bracelet and that is all.. LOL!


----------



## wellington (Dec 22, 2015)

I did find a pic with one of the scarfs. I even made sure it was short, but she still figured out how to get rid of it. Should have taken a video. You can tell in the pic she's full of pee and vinegar and ran around like a maniac when I got it on her. Then she got it off. 
I tried knitting cause I thought it was easier, it sounds easier, but then I found and heard where crocheting was easier, darn it.
So here is the crazy scarf dog.


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 22, 2015)

I couldn't learn to knit. I have the fine motor issues that often go along with ADD, and no matter hard I try to hang on to them, the needles escape after a row or two and slide out of the work. Very frustrating. Also, I make a lot of mistakes and if you make a mistake in knitting it's a huge deal because all the stitches are on the needles at the same time. With crochet, there's only ever one stitch on the hook, so if you make a mistake, you just drop the hook and pull out the work back to the last spot you were sure of. Stick the hook back in the loop and off you go.

I can boast though, that I often win the epitome of compliments. People are always saying, "Wow! That's so nice that it doesn't even look crocheted!" *sigh* They mean well, I'm sure!

For the knitters who have trouble learning to crochet, it's almost certainly because the foundation chain is confusing, and so are granny squares and that's what everyone tells you to start with. No wonder people get confused!I recommend starting by making hair scrunchies instead, because there is no foundation chain, and crocheting the first row around a hair tie keeps all your stitches even and lined up, so they're easy to see.

Any of the knitters have any tips for keeping the needles from escaping?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> I couldn't learn to knit. I have the fine motor issues that often go along with ADD, and no matter hard I try to hang on to them, the needles escape after a row or two and slide out of the work. Very frustrating. Also, I make a lot of mistakes and if you make a mistake in knitting it's a huge deal because all the stitches are on the needles at the same time. With crochet, there's only ever one stitch on the hook, so if you make a mistake, you just drop the hook and pull out the work back to the last spot you were sure of. Stick the hook back in the loop and off you go.
> 
> I can boast though, that I often win the epitome of compliments. People are always saying, "Wow! That's so nice that it doesn't even look crocheted!" *sigh* They mean well, I'm sure!
> 
> ...



Oh, I had no idea that with crocheting it's not the end of the world if you drop a stitch!! I definitely need to learn now. I've gotten better at 'fixing' my mistakes (by that I mean I make up something or even manually sew up a hole with yarn when I'm done), but it can be very aggravating...

The only tip I have is that you could try using wooden needles, if you haven't already. They grab and hold the yarn... I knit waaaay too tightly to use wooden needles, but if you can relax and not make your loops strangle the needle, it'll help!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> I did find a pic with one of the scarfs. I even made sure it was short, but she still figured out how to get rid of it. Should have taken a video. You can tell in the pic she's full of pee and vinegar and ran around like a maniac when I got it on her. Then she got it off.
> I tried knitting cause I thought it was easier, it sounds easier, but then I found and heard where crocheting was easier, darn it.
> So here is the crazy scarf dog.
> View attachment 159542



Hahaha she totally looks ready to take flight and cause mayhem. I like the scarf, though!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I would rather crochet than knit. It seems to go faster. And I can do it without looking. I have a chest in my closet full of yarn (probably motheaten by now), but no projects in the works to use any of it.
> 
> View attachment 159533
> View attachment 159534



Omg, yarn just gathers and gathers!! I have sooo much, and most of it I didn't even buy myself. I have all of my own half-started projects, and then when my grandmother passed I got all of HER half-started projects AND yarn. And people give it to me as gifts - I probably have yarn coming out of my ears!


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> I did find a pic with one of the scarfs. I even made sure it was short, but she still figured out how to get rid of it. Should have taken a video. You can tell in the pic she's full of pee and vinegar and ran around like a maniac when I got it on her. Then she got it off.
> I tried knitting cause I thought it was easier, it sounds easier, but then I found and heard where crocheting was easier, darn it.
> So here is the crazy scarf dog.
> View attachment 159542


This dog is my DREAM dog. We bought one, and well, we got a bad one. He was in my opinion from a "backyard breeder" and he was so aggressive... even as just a pup, he was food aggressive and something just wasnt right. His name is Macho and I wished with all my heart I could have fixed him... he bit my son in the face and thank goodness he didnt need stitches, so, we rehomed him, to a wonderful, one person no animal home. I miss him so much.


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> I did find a pic with one of the scarfs. I even made sure it was short, but she still figured out how to get rid of it. Should have taken a video. You can tell in the pic she's full of pee and vinegar and ran around like a maniac when I got it on her. Then she got it off.
> I tried knitting cause I thought it was easier, it sounds easier, but then I found and heard where crocheting was easier, darn it.
> So here is the crazy scarf dog.
> View attachment 159542


Cute little rogue!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> I couldn't learn to knit. I have the fine motor issues that often go along with ADD, and no matter hard I try to hang on to them, the needles escape after a row or two and slide out of the work. Very frustrating. Also, I make a lot of mistakes and if you make a mistake in knitting it's a huge deal because all the stitches are on the needles at the same time. With crochet, there's only ever one stitch on the hook, so if you make a mistake, you just drop the hook and pull out the work back to the last spot you were sure of. Stick the hook back in the loop and off you go.
> 
> I can boast though, that I often win the epitome of compliments. People are always saying, "Wow! That's so nice that it doesn't even look crocheted!" *sigh* They mean well, I'm sure!
> 
> ...



You just have to always hang onto them with your pinky fingers. I learned how by sitting in front of my grandma and watching her knit. And because I was watching on the OTHER side of the work, I learned how to knit left-handed, or backwards. I know how to pick up a dropped stitch in knitting. You just bring it up with a crochet hook. I s'pose anything is easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't knit traditionally, I can't get the hang of it. I have to use a loom.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 22, 2015)

This is a cool thread idea! I hope lots of people show off their stuff I wanna seeeeee!


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a few lop-sided pot holders, the lady in the youtube video said those were the best things to make to practice with, yea right, couldnt even get one to come out straight!


----------



## wellington (Dec 22, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> This dog is my DREAM dog. We bought one, and well, we got a bad one. He was in my opinion from a "backyard breeder" and he was so aggressive... even as just a pup, he was food aggressive and something just wasnt right. His name is Macho and I wished with all my heart I could have fixed him... he bit my son in the face and thank goodness he didnt need stitches, so, we rehomed him, to a wonderful, one person no animal home. I miss him so much.


She's a clown but would never have another one. She's the hardest dog I have ever had. She's like having a terrible two phase none stop and she was 8 in July. Constant needing to be watched and she needs to be in the middle of everything. She can make you laugh a lot though but the next minute you want to choke her. LOL. They have more energy then I have ever had. I even did all the research needed, they lie about them I think LOL. This is one breed that I think would do better in a pair. They can wear each other out.
Love her though and she does crack me up.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 22, 2015)

I crocheted 4/5th of a scarf once. Now I sew. I bought a bulk lot of fleece from a gal on Craigslist and now I need to figure out what ot do with 100 yards of awesome.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I crocheted 4/5th of a scarf once. Now I sew. I bought a bulk lot of fleece from a gal on Craigslist and now I need to figure out what ot do with 100 yards of awesome.



Lots and lots of comfy fleece pajamas? :-D


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2015)

This isn't a current project, but this is what I made for my husband last Christmas. I also made one for my dad that had a bright orange beard. One of my favorite projects! And it was perfect for all 5 blizzards were had in February.


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> She's a clown but would never have another one. She's the hardest dog I have ever had. She's like having a terrible two phase none stop and she was 8 in July. Constant needing to be watched and she needs to be in the middle of everything. She can make you laugh a lot though but the next minute you want to choke her. LOL. They have more energy then I have ever had. I even did all the research needed, they lie about them I think LOL. This is one breed that I think would do better in a pair. They can wear each other out.
> Love her though and she does crack me up.


I also did endless research! Yours is gorgeous! They're independent thinkers, that's for sure! I'd yell his name out to come inside and the dang dog would book it in the opposite direction lol good times


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 23, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> Oh, I had no idea that with crocheting it's not the end of the world if you drop a stitch!! I definitely need to learn now. I've gotten better at 'fixing' my mistakes (by that I mean I make up something or even manually sew up a hole with yarn when I'm done), but it can be very aggravating...
> 
> The only tip I have is that you could try using wooden needles, if you haven't already. They grab and hold the yarn... I knit waaaay too tightly to use wooden needles, but if you can relax and not make your loops strangle the needle, it'll help!





Yvonne G said:


> You just have to always hang onto them with your pinky fingers. I learned how by sitting in front of my grandma and watching her knit. And because I was watching on the OTHER side of the work, I learned how to knit left-handed, or backwards. I know how to pick up a dropped stitch in knitting. You just bring it up with a crochet hook. I s'pose anything is easy once you get the hang of it.




Thanks for tips! Maybe I'll get brave and try again. I can do a lot of cool things with crochet, including cables, but knitted cables look cooler and stand out more.


----------



## W Shaw (Dec 23, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't knit traditionally, I can't get the hang of it. I have to use a loom.


I've been thinking about trying it that way. Can you make cables on a loom?


----------



## WithLisa (Dec 23, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> Alright all you knitters out there, let's see what projects you're currently working on!
> 
> I've been working on this scarf (off and on - but mostly OFF lol) since February. But I'm in the home stretch now! Probably about 85% done and can't wait to finish...not that I need it right now. They're forecasting 65 degrees for Christmas!! (It should only be about 30 degrees! hahaha)
> 
> ...



Woah, that's a fantastic scarf!  
I watched a knitting tutorial for beginners on youtube recently, now I'm trying to make a sweater for a doll. Maybe I should have started with something easier...


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 23, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Woah, that's a fantastic scarf!
> I watched a knitting tutorial for beginners on youtube recently, now I'm trying to make a sweater for a doll. Maybe I should have started with something easier...
> View attachment 159678



Lol did you steal those needles from the doll?? They're so little! That looks quite complicated, beginner or not! I've never made a sweater... I just don't have the attention span. Although, making a teeny, tiny sweater for a doll seems like good practice.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> I've been thinking about trying it that way. Can you make cables on a loom?


Yes, but I can't figure it out. I know people do, but I stick to the basics


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 24, 2015)

I've seen videos online where people literally knit with their arms. They use really, really chunky yarn!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2015)

...and their arms are in place of needles? Wow!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 26, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> ...land their arms are in place of needles? Wow!


Yup!! Here's one of many, many videos on YouTube:


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 26, 2015)

Victory!!! I managed to finish before the end of 2015! Now I need to find a new, fun project to utilize some yarn I picked up on my honeymoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My grandma taught me how to knit and recently i found some old needles, some patterns and some wool.
Maybe I should have a go and see if I can still remember how......................


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 5, 2016)

*waves hello*
Currently working on this, almost at the end but small needles make for a sloooooow project...



I knit, crochet, do a little weaving, and I spin a LOT (mostly on spindles though I also have a couple of wheels). I also dye fibre and yarn and have an Etsy shop. You do NOT want to see my wardrobe full of unfinished projects! I'm going to have to downsize/rationalise my yarn and fibre stash so that I can fit a tortoise enclosure into the craft room...


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 5, 2016)

oh, I should say that I have the same name and avatar on Ravelry and plenty of other projects on there. After this I have a hat to knit, some skeins of handspun that are crying out to become Something, and a heap of dyeing to do for a shop that's featuring my stuff for the month of March. Plus the unfinished projects, the craft room to rearrange and an enclosure to build. It's sooooo annoying the way my day job takes up time I could be using for my hobbies...


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 5, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> *waves hello*
> Currently working on this, almost at the end but small needles make for a sloooooow project...
> View attachment 161173
> 
> ...



Oh that is lovely!!! Is that for you or for your Etsy site? (I'm assuming you sell knitted goods or dyed yarn?) I have an Etsy shop as well, but it's unrelated to knitting ;-) I make beeswax candles.

Good luck with downsizing.... I've yet to have any success with downsizing or finishing half-done projects. Although, last year for Christmas I managed to finish some half-done hats I inherited when my grandmother passed and handed them out to family... That's the only thing I've done so far too downsize! Some day....

I'll find you on ravelry! ;-)


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 5, 2016)

OK, I just totally creeped on your Etsy page @Stitchpunk - your yarn is GORGEOUS! If you like beeswax candles and ever want to trade, let me know! Lol


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 5, 2016)

Pokeymeg said:


> OK, I just totally creeped on your Etsy page @Stitchpunk - your yarn is GORGEOUS! If you like beeswax candles and ever want to trade, let me know! Lol



thanks  I'm not much of a candle user generally but I'll keep it in mind! *Etsy high-five! * The scarf is just for me, it's taken weeks and weeks so I'd never recover the cost if I was to sell it.


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 5, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> oh, I should say that I have the same name and avatar on Ravelry and plenty of other projects on there. After this I have a hat to knit, some skeins of handspun that are crying out to become Something, and a heap of dyeing to do for a shop that's featuring my stuff for the month of March. Plus the unfinished projects, the craft room to rearrange and an enclosure to build. It's sooooo annoying the way my day job takes up time I could be using for my hobbies...


 
Cool! I go on Ravelry too. I just crochet and I've played with naalbinding a little. Tried over and over to learn knitting but gave up. If you crochet at all, have you seen the longtail cast-on for crochet? Limited uses -- it would only work on a project that started with a row of plain SC, but it's very cool.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 5, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> Cool! I go on Ravelry too. I just crochet and I've played with naalbinding a little. Tried over and over to learn knitting but gave up. If you crochet at all, have you seen the longtail cast-on for crochet? Limited uses -- it would only work on a project that started with a row of plain SC, but it's very cool.



Naalbinding! Cool! No, don't think I've seen that cast on - in truth my crochet skills are a bit rusty, I haven't done much since I learned to knit and spin. Did you ever try learning to knit using the continental technique? You hold/tension the yarn with your left hand just the same as in crochet. I had no joy trying to learn knitting using the English technique, but the continental method clicked much better for me.


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 5, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Naalbinding! Cool! No, don't think I've seen that cast on - in truth my crochet skills are a bit rusty, I haven't done much since I learned to knit and spin. Did you ever try learning to knit using the continental technique? You hold/tension the yarn with your left hand just the same as in crochet. I had no joy trying to learn knitting using the English technique, but the continental method clicked much better for me.



I don't think I ever tried it that way. Basically, I could never keep hold of the needles. They kept getting away from me. I'll have a look at some continental tutorials.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 5, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> I don't think I ever tried it that way. Basically, I could never keep hold of the needles. They kept getting away from me. I'll have a look at some continental tutorials.


Hmmmm, well as @Pokeymeg said, wooden or bamboo needles have more grip to them. You could also try circular needles, which are 2 needles joined by a cable so if you drop one you won't lose it (or your stitches!) you can also get silicon point protectors which are good for stopping stitches from slipping off when you put the knitting down.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

have you guys seen this?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tortoise-hat-pattern


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2016)

That's really cute - and I like the gray and pink. I don't know as I'd ever wear it, but it's cute.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 6, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tortoise-hat-pattern



That's cute!! It amazes me what people come up with! I'm definitely not that creative.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 26, 2016)

A blanket! Or part of a blanket. 


I'm afraid I only know how to knit on a loom, so I'm making three of these panels that will someday be a blanket


----------

